# Great Glen Way



## Andy P (26 Apr 2013)

Hi,

I am considering cycling the Great Glen Way when it gets warmer.
Does anyone have experience/advise on what I need to cycle comfortably ?

The Plan is to go to Fort William, and cycle on a Road bike with 26mm Marathon tires (puncture proof) down the canal towpaths and lanes to Fort Augustus.
Stop the night in Augustus.
Then take the B862 and turn down the B852 on the east side of Lochness to Inverness.

Has anyone done this journey ?
Is a roadbike viable ?

Any advise will be appreciated.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## goody (27 Apr 2013)

I did all of the Great Glen Way on my LEJOG trip on an old three speed loaded up with camping gear and kit on 28 marathons so you should be fine!


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2013)

Providing you stay off the forest tracks you will be fine


----------



## mcshroom (27 Apr 2013)

There are sections of forestry track near loch lochy that are a bit rough (you would make it through but it could be slow). This is an example of some of the surface (not the worst but gives an idea)








I rode along there 18 months ago on a fully loaded tourer on 35s and it was ok. I don't know if all the rain and snow we've had in the intervening time will have had any effect on the surface.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2013)

I see they have worked hard on improving the view!
(walked it when it forst opened. won't do it again)


----------



## Andy P (28 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the responses, most helpful.

Will be cycling it soon.


----------



## lpretro1 (29 Apr 2013)

There are much nicer routes to cycle in Scotland than the Great Glen!


----------



## Andy P (29 Apr 2013)

lpretro1 said:


> There are much nicer routes to cycle in Scotland than the Great Glen!


 
Which routes ?
I am looking to cycle more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2013)

I'm a fan of NCN7 from Glasgow to Inverness. Ask me in June and I might be a fan of Glasgow to Carlisle too.


----------



## lpretro1 (3 May 2013)

A beautiful circuit can be made from Ullapool northwards taking in the road round to Lochinver through the Inverpolly nature Reserve and on up to Scourie. From there you can had past Loch Stack and down Loch Shin to Lairg and Bonar Bridge and then via back roads back up to Laxford Bridge and back down to Ullapool.
Or go to Newtonmore and from there cycle up to Aviemore, then make a loop taking in Carrbridge, Grantown and that neck of the woods - beautiful


----------

